# Ecs 2007



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Just got an email from Jan, The European Cryptocoryne Society is going to meet in the Netherlands this year, which we knew. The meetings will be in the south of the country near Leiden, where the herbarium is. Jan mentioned that they were trying to have them in the coastal town of Noordwijk. This is the place that Jan took me to see the North Sea. (there are a couple pictures of the town in my travelog) I don't have any meeting location info yet. The dates are probably the first weekend in October. When the full announcement is made I'll make sure to update this post. 

Anyone wanting to go should brush up their German, Dutch, and learn to drop the English idioms. I only managed the last one.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Aaron;

Since we missed out on 2006; start saving your pennies! I've already talked to Marlene about she and I both going. Still having a bit of bother convincing her it'll be more than just Crypts, but there is plenty of time to work on her.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Jim, I emailed Jan about the possibility of Cora doing the 'shopping' thing with Marlene and Sue. Also floated the idea by Sue.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

So you're going again? Kewel!

If the women decide to go, I've gotta warn ya. Marlene is not much of a shopper. Given a choice between a bike ride along the canals, or looking at Rembrandts, shopping will be a pretty distant second choice.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

> Anyone wanting to go should brush up their German, Dutch, and learn to drop the English idioms.


Nah, some idioms are fine except for the talks. The more German-impaired crypt nuts do show up, the more of the meeting will be in English (or translated into something remotely similar, at least...  )

Until recently, the ECS members where mainly from central Europe and German happened to be a suitable lingua franca (hats off to Niels as well as the Dutch friends who all happen to speak very decent German!). With more and more participants from other European countries (as well as guests from other continents), I expect the ECS meetings to shift to English rather sooner than later. Anyway, language barriers have never lasted long among crypt nuts AFAIK! 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

BTW, Leiden is a really charming European town which has enough to offer to anything-but-crypt folks as well...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

DelawareJim said:


> Hey Aaron;
> 
> Since we missed out on 2006; start saving your pennies! I've already talked to Marlene about she and I both going. Still having a bit of bother convincing her it'll be more than just Crypts, but there is plenty of time to work on her.
> 
> ...


Someday perhaps. Right now my situation is such that getting myself back to full health is the number one priority. Besides that we just don't have the money right now.

I would definitely love to go sometime though. I'll be looking forward to hearing all about it and possibly sharing in the spoils.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

This just in,


> Dear friends,
> 
> The next meeting of the European Cryptocoryne Society is organised. You are invited to join in Noordwijk from 5 to 7 October 2007.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I hope to go this year. 
Last year I had to cancel my travel in the few weeks close to the meeting.
I want to know the crypt guys face to fece...

By the way, I am saving my best crypt specimens to share in the meeting.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

It would have been great to have seen you there Xema. The meetings were a lot of fun.

Maybe you should thin out your crypts a little now so you can stimulate more runner production. Talk to Kai, there is a way to put the excess to good use this month.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Xema,

It would be a blast to finally meet you (and also any other "new" faces) there!

(I'm going to send Aaron and Sean a "care package" soon. Thus, if anybody from the European Union wants to share some surplus crypts (Lagenandra/Echinodorus), I'll be glad to include that in the shipment, too. Drop me an email/PM soon though!)

Xema, I think it's a little early to start saving crypts already - ECS 2007 is still 6 months away! 
Also keep in mind that only crypts with locality data are usually distributed at ECS meetings (no rules without exceptions though). Thus, it will be nice if you bring some of your crypts (as well as pics for discussions) but don't feel obliged to share too much stuff. Dues are paid among ECS members by keeping received strains alive and going - not an easy task for us as a small community with lots of new collections coming in each year!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I mean I am reserving few plantlet of my stuff from Kota Tiggi and few of the minima and zonata you (Kai) sent me.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Looking forward to meeting you at the ECS meeting Xema. The flower pictures you've posted have always made me quite envious, especially the yugii. I'm looking forward to putting a face to those great pictures.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Sean;

Have you looked at flights yet? I've been comparing flights from BWI & Philly into Amsterdam. Maybe we could coordinate flights to make transport a bit easier for all?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Not yet, I haven't heard back from Jan, and my wife hasn't indicated yet that she's fully interested.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Just a reminder that the deadline to register for the ECS is July 1.

http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/ECS2007/ECS2007registration.html

Cheers. 
Jim


----------

